# How can you tell what length stirrup leathers to get?



## arizonahoney (26 January 2011)

Is there some way of working it out from your height / inside leg measurement?

Dumbo question - apologies


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (26 January 2011)

I don't know of a way.  I'm 5'4", and an average adult length is too long for me, I always end up punching extra holes in them.  My OH bought me lovely Passier leathers for Christmas, and they are a bit shorter and spot on for me!


----------



## jinglejoys (26 January 2011)

If you are talking English not western,I was taught to put my fingures touching the saddle and the stirrup should reach your armpit so I presume you'd measure this and deduct the hieght of the stirrup(Hope that makes sense?)


----------



## spider (26 January 2011)

Measure some that you have ridden with and are a good length for you!


----------



## arizonahoney (27 January 2011)

spider said:



			Measure some that you have ridden with and are a good length for you!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I don't have any that I have ridden with in my possession, or I'd be riding with those! 

Short people of HHO, what length leathers do you ride with?


----------



## riding_high (27 January 2011)

i sort of go with my inside leg measurements, measure the inside leg, double it and then minus a couple of inches and that gives you a rough idea of length.

eg, my inside leg is 33" my stirrup leathers are 58 to 60 inch long.

my son is a 26" inside leg and i have to punch a couple of extra holes in the leathers for him which normall go a couple of inches shorter.

hope that makes sense! lol


----------



## xxMozlarxx (27 January 2011)

54 for me at 5ft4. Why not ask in your local tack shop?


----------



## arizonahoney (27 January 2011)

Nigsha said:



			54 for me at 5ft4. Why not ask in your local tack shop?
		
Click to expand...

I did try several tack shops, but they didn't have any shorter leathers. Hence having to buy some off t'interpipe.


----------

